# Angeln in Ras al khaimah / Dubai



## 71Barracuda (2. November 2017)

Moin Leute,

nächste Woche werde ich nach Dubai reisen 
Da ich mir mit der Angellizenz schwer tue, wollte ich mal nachfragen, ob ihr dort auch ohne geangelt habt?

Es ist echt zum kotzen dort ne Lizenz zu beantragen, warte seit 7 Tagen auf ne Rückmeldung. 

Furchbar...

Danke


----------



## anglermeister17 (2. November 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Ras al khaimah / Dubai*

HI, hast PN.


----------

